# Training for mma fights



## Fletcher (May 1, 2005)

I live in the St. Louis area and the ISCF sanctions a lot of mma events in the area. I'm thinking about registering to fight in some of them and I was wondering what everyone does to train for an upcoming fight and how long before the fight do you usually start training?


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2005)

What is your background?  Tell us a little about your training and it would probably be a little easier to give some suggestions.

Mike


----------



## Fight with attitude (May 1, 2005)

Tons of running and tons of weights...there is no set time frame as when to fight, only as long as you feel ready.


----------



## Fletcher (May 1, 2005)

I wrestled for 4 years and I've had about a year and a half of karate


----------



## Han-Mi (May 1, 2005)

the hard core training for the event should start at least 2 months before. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## Semaj (May 2, 2005)

Id say, find out the rules of the local scene, see what kind of wrestlers there are and train heavily to combat them...  Of course working on your endurance/strength/speed is always good...   but I think spending a lot of time grappling with talented groudnworkers in a place where most guys do a lot of groundwork is so much more key than coming in being able to bench 250..


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2005)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> I wrestled for 4 years and I've had about a year and a half of karate



Thanks for the reply.  You've received some great advice regarding the stamina/strength issues.  I can only echo this advice.  Find out the rules of the event.  I also suggest making sure that you're well rounded in all areas of the fight game.  

Most importantly, use this as a fun, learning experience.  

Good luck and if you do decide to enter, let us know how you do!

Mike


----------



## RSJ (May 2, 2005)

Ok, as you have a wrestling background, stick to that as your primary style. Start working with some kind of local wrestling club a few times per week. Explain your situation to them. If you can find a SAMBO/BJJ gym around you, try to pick up some lessons. Also, no offense, but karate is not so much a legit striking art in MMA these days. Find some boxing, kickboxing and/or Muay Thai.


----------



## NotQuiteDead (May 2, 2005)

Find a submission grappling, bjj, sambo, or possibly judo school that will let you train without the gi so you can learn submissions and how to defend against them. In your karate class, how do you spar (ie point sparring or continuous, and light contact or hard contact?) and how often? How confident are you in your punching skills? If I were you I'd try out boxing because ime karate isn't a great base for punching, or maybe even muay thai if the sparring at your dojo is lacking.

 I used fightersnotebook.com's school search feature and found a few MMA/grappling schools in your area that you might give a try.

http://fightersnotebook.com/schools/index.cfm?search=1&name=&ctyID=1&State=MO&state1=


----------



## Fletcher (May 3, 2005)

I realize karate isn't one of the usual striking arts in mma competitions but when I practice outside the dojo I use more of a boxing stance instead of the deep traditional stance that we use in the dojo. Overall I'd say my striking, kicking, grappling, and footwork are all balanced fairly well. I don't have any huge gaps in my fighting but then again none of my skills are that exceptional. I don't think I'm ready to compete seriously yet, but I'd step into the cage to see what happens.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2005)

I'd recommend competing in amateur boxing or kickboxing at least once first.

 The hardest thing is going to be getting rocked with one of those small gloves and keeping your head, that will at least get you familiar with the getting punched in competition skill set


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 5, 2005)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> I realize karate isn't one of the usual striking arts in mma competitions but when I practice outside the dojo I use more of a boxing stance instead of the deep traditional stance that we use in the dojo. Overall I'd say my striking, kicking, grappling, and footwork are all balanced fairly well. I don't have any huge gaps in my fighting but then again none of my skills are that exceptional. I don't think I'm ready to compete seriously yet, but I'd step into the cage to see what happens.


The ISCF in St. Louis have a lot of boxing and kick boxing competitions mixed with the MMA. You might hook up with one of the gyms up there and do a little boxing/kickboxing. It's a whole different thing from karate in the sense that you'll never get the idea of what it's like to hit and get hit from all different angles like you will in boxing and kickboxing. The guys in the St. Louis area have a lot of striking experience, so you'll want to work on this, even if to just get you in for a clench and a takedown. Let us know what even you'll be fighting at, I try to attend most of the St. Louis area events.  

Also, I see you're from Springfield.  Dan Severn is starting his Danger Zone MMA event in Springfield on May 28, 2005.  You might want to attend it.  He'll be making it back there about once every 2 months, so you might not have to travel so far to compete.  I'd get with Dennis Bingaman at dbingaman@the-dangerzone.com, Dan's assistant, to find out further. You should be able to find out further at http://www.the-dangerzone.com/first.htm.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 5, 2005)

Disregard what I said about the Dangerzone competition in Springfield, it's been cancelled.  Don't know if he's going to try it again or not.


----------



## Fletcher (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I don't live in Springfield anymore. I went to SMS and moved back to the St. Louis area, although I try to visit my friends there as often as I can.


----------



## ace (May 31, 2005)

Every Fight is Differnt. Alway's train hard. Expect
the Fight to go all out till the end. If You can find
out anything about the person You are going to fight 
take notes watch Videos. 

Since Most Fighters Train Striking,Wrestleing & Submissions
These are things to know.

Running, Weights  & Sparring are all important


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2005)

I know people who train for it in Urbana-Champaign, IL and Terre Haute, IN. Keep looking--you'll find partners.


----------

